# Concerned over gecko 'coughing'



## TeamX (Apr 20, 2008)

One of our geckos has been making some very odd noises the past few days. It sounds a bit like coughing or choking but has not been accompanied by any regurgitating.

We made a video clip of her making the noises:
YouTube - MVI 0501

The quality's not great - it was taken on a digitial camera in the dark - but she makes some noises about 30sec in. We don't have any editing equipment and i am waffling on inanely in the background. But if you can offer any suggestions as to why she is making these nosies we would be very grateful.

She wasn't being handled or anything when she made these noises so i don't think its a response to perceived threat.

I will admit she is a chunky gecko and was wondering if her weight has anything to do with it?


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

what are the viv set-up, heat etc? what foods and food sizes does she eat?
I'd be a bit concerned about the coughing and personally would get her to a vet for a check over


----------



## TeamX (Apr 20, 2008)

temps are about 85 (hot side) to 80. our house is really hot and the temperature in the room is 80. there is a damp hut but she never goes in it. she spends most of her time in the hut in the middle of the viv mid-way between hot and cold, though she has many options to choose from.

she eats mealies and crickets and has been eating pretty much as normal (we feed her medium-large crickets but she is a big girl). i assume she is pooing as normal though as she shares with another female its hard to tell.

most of the time she acts normally and looks healthy. its just every now and then she makes that weird noise.


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

ideally the hot end substrate temps need to be higher ~ 90*F ... how are you measuring the temps and where from?


----------



## TeamX (Apr 20, 2008)

hmm, we can make it hotter but just worried then that we won't get a cool end! we measured it with a 'proper' thermometer propped up in the viv (not the little plastic ones).

is it normal for neither of the geckos to want to sit on the heatmat? we assumed they weren't too keen on being very hot. they are both approx 18months old by the way.

thanks for your suggestions - we'll have a go!


----------



## GeorgeA2k10 (Sep 7, 2009)

What do you mean "Sit on the heatmat" Lol :O


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

how exactly are you heating the viv? and how are controlling the heat?
Is it by a statted heatmat? also would use a digital thermometer to measure the heat.


----------



## GeorgeA2k10 (Sep 7, 2009)

Do you mean your geckos dont actually want to sit directly on the heatmat? Im a leo noob but i believe you are suppost to keep them outside the vivarium :2thumb: ( As in underneath to heat through the substrate )


----------



## TeamX (Apr 20, 2008)

yup, mats on a stat. they've been in exactly the same viv with pretty much the same set up for their entire lives and have been healthy the whole time which is why i am concerned that only now one of them is doing something odd.

mat *is* under substrate but they just don't seem so keen on hanging out in their hot end. we put a hammock in there a while back as an experiment and that is now both of their favourite place - this is in the hot end but about 3inches above the heat mat. i know they are supposed to lie on the heatsource (hot end/warm bit/whatever) to warm up of an evening and after eating but they've never seemed that bothered about that. 

on a positive note, poppy hasn't made that noise this evening.


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

how long has this (coughing been going on)??


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

I think I would take her to a vet for a check - could be a cricket leg or something stuck in her throat. I also know that in birds (different yes but could be the same principal) a heavy parasite load can cause a very similar looking reaction. I know you have answered q's on heating but the warm end temperature should be measured on the floor of the viv - not the ambient temperature, and as said a digital thermometer is probably best.


----------



## TeamX (Apr 20, 2008)

yeah i was wondering if it was a food related problem as it sounded like she might regurgitate. but didn't. i called it coughing cos i didn't really know how else to describe it!

as far as i am aware, she didn't make any noises last night. she did it on about 4-5 occasions over sunday-monday.

i had researched gecko noises before i posted here and had three possible reasons a) food b) anger c) someone on here once said they make mating calls! i discounted b) as there was no hassle going on and c) seems pretty crazy (though if its true then thats interesting).

she has eaten some mealies since sunday which confused me even more as she didn't have a problem eating! weird little thing. she may well be having a trip out then - even though she hates the car!


----------

